# Guys: sleep uncomfortably in a girls bed vs. sleep comfy in your own bed?



## KneeSeekerArrow (Jan 8, 2012)

Just kick the girl off her own bed and make her sleep on the couch. Now you're both happy.


----------



## Ecky (Dec 6, 2010)

Voted "yes". I'm an unashamed cuddle-whore. 

I had a friend a few years back who I slept with all the time (no sex) and any physical discomfort was easily outweighed by cuddles. 

Btw, I live in Tallahassee... :wink:


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

INFP, and I sleep better in someone else's bed.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

I'm sitting here trying to figure out the poll options... I *don't know why* it would be uncomfortable... are you talking like, cock-blocked slumber parties and awkward social ineptitudes? Third wheeling it with no Ménage à trois option? Really bad beds? Sleep apnea?


----------



## anapuna (Mar 12, 2010)

i have no problem sleeping with females...
it is the bed itself, sometimes the girl, that is usually an issue.

*i hate beds that are too soft, fluffy and sink. they trap too much heat and my body isn't straight.

*do they have a fan on above the bed? if so then my nose gets stuffed up, turn it off.

*are there 12 pillows of various size on the bed? if so where do i sleep?

*every female i have slept with is a blanket/sheet thief. so have a spare for me!

*do they let the dog or cat sleep on the bed with them? someone with 4 legs might get kicked, i shift a bit.

*pillow must be thick enough to support my head. no flat soft things.

*did we leave a big wet spot or butterfly?? might have to angle your body or sleep in it. (even with 3 layers of towels in place they can appear)


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

I have.

Actually, if the girl is tiny, it's quite alright. It's when the girl is a little bigger (and not even THAT much bigger) and it becomes a matter of you possibly falling out of the bed, THEN it becomes uncomfortable.

My ex would sleep diagonally on my (or her) bed. I tend to be on the outside, so I often had to be careful not to fall off. It was terrible. But, then again, it was only a twin size bed.

I will never sleep in a twin size bed again. F that. I'm currently in a full size and as soon as I move outta my parents' house, first order of business is getting a queen size bed.

In college, I had, maybe, 2 one night stands that were in the girl's room (I don't know why but the girls insisted I go to their room). Second time, I managed to sneak out before she woke up. But the first time, I was REALLY drunk, woke up, wasn't sure where I was, and it was a VERY awkward morning. That was sophomore year. My last 2 years of school, whenever I saw that girl, she'd always look down. She was very clearly embarrassed. ESTP girl, I think.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

I've never slept on a girl's bed, but as long as the bed itself is reasonably comfortable, I don't think there would be any major issues.
I don't take all that much space (6'0, 160 lbs), I don't move all that much in my sleep, I don't require a lot of covers.. My only quirk is that I can't sleep if the room temp is higher than 80.


----------



## Joshy (Sep 19, 2013)

anapuna said:


> i have no problem sleeping with females...
> it is the bed itself, sometimes the girl, that is usually an issue.
> 
> *i hate beds that are too soft, fluffy and sink. they trap too much heat and my body isn't straight.
> ...


HAHA! Nods head furiously! Especially to: *every female i have slept with is a blanket/sheet thief. so have a spare for me!


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

I was black out drunk and passed out in my (now) girlfriend's bed, when we met like a month and a half ago, but I was really inebriated and I don't think that I cared at all. I think that now that I more comfortable with her I would do it, but yeah.

She's slept in my bed with me (no adult pants off dance off fun times have occurred, just want to make that _very _clear), and it was cool. She's an ENFJ, and I guess SHE was comfortable enough to sleep in it WITH me. She has slept in it once before, when I picked her up really late, and on that occasion I slept on my couch, because I wanted to give her the space she needed. I am still pretty wary about it, but that's just a problem with being intimate more than anything else. 

So I guess yes?


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

I met my girlfriend when she asked me to be her housemate, then I expressed my interest and ended up buying us a bed. :kitteh:


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Aelthwyn said:


> I'm not an ENFP, and I'm not a guy, but I just had to comment because I hate trying to sleep anywhere but my own bed, which is really a shame because I abolutely adore cuddling with people and always think I would like to sleep with them (no sex, just cuddling - that's my prime fantasy). But... every time I have slept in the same bed with someone I inevitably end up not really sleeping all night because I'm uncomfortable but am trying to make sure the other person at least is comfortable. Often I play pillow and just lay awake while someone sleeps on me (nowadays that's my husband, but it's also been friends in the past).
> 
> I have a lot of trouble sleeping, I can never get comfortable, and I tend to lay awake for hours even under the best conditions. Probably no one would like sleeping in my bed with me just because of how much battling with the pillows I go through before I manage to fall asleep.
> 
> ...


I know this is going to offend you *horribly* as an INFP, but still, I have to say it.
They *didn't* break the mold when they made you.

They borrowed the finicky sleeper part and cloned it when making my wife. :laughing:

I have to sleep on the sofa, so she can sleep at all. (Of course, I snore so loud that once when I was camping a local boy scout troop thought a bear was attacking their camp...true story.) :shocked:


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

My girl sleeps in my bed. Problem solved. But yeah, when I was a bit younger and ventured into those lands I never really got a good night's rest. (What was left of the night)


----------



## DarklyJoyful (Sep 27, 2013)

Only slept over with women I had long term relationships with- except last week (unless she calls and changes her mind. ugh). Pattern: first night- 2-3 hours sleep, up for an hour, then wake up and repeat for the rest of the night. By third night, same as being at home.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Willing to sleep on hot chicks "bed" even if its made of concert with nails around it under the condition that shes there too...


----------



## SteamClean52 (Oct 7, 2011)

we were separated at birth man


----------



## SteamClean52 (Oct 7, 2011)

fortunately some of the times i have slept in a girls bed i was drunk, so i just crashed out. Not a good scene. However, my most recent occurrence I wasnt drunk at all and thankfully so it was quite comfortable. Should it then follow that I pursue this woman who knows. But yeah I have found myself in that uncomfortable situation before, hardly slept one bit.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Joshy said:


> I'm mostly sober, and the girl, well not as sober as I am.


?


----------



## SteamClean52 (Oct 7, 2011)

I think we may have a legal matter on our hands hear


----------

